# Uber keeps rejecting my insurance scan and support doesn't help



## SidVicious (Apr 8, 2018)

"They did their usual checkup on the car insurance or what not and for the past several times, they rejected it. Called tech support and they said the name on my insurance didn't match the name on my profile [because my insurance uses my middle name], so I had to change the insurance statement where it didn't have the middle name because they had rejected it twice before. These idiots clearly couldn't bother to read that my name was at the bottom of the insurance document, even when we went through the trouble of scanning it.

When I resubmitted it, I go 2 hours without any notification before being known that they had rejected my insurance again because "It was expired". The ****? The insurance was brand new.Now because Uber keeps moving the goal posts and keeps rejecting my insurance scan because of bullshit technicalities, I can't work. I have called them like 5 times now, and it's the same bullshit. "


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

SidVicious said:


> "They did their usual checkup on the car insurance or what not and for the past several times, they rejected it. Called tech support and they said the name on my insurance didn't match the name on my profile [because my insurance uses my middle name], so I had to change the insurance statement where it didn't have the middle name because they had rejected it twice before. These idiots clearly couldn't bother to read that my name was at the bottom of the insurance document, even when we went through the trouble of scanning it.
> 
> When I resubmitted it, I go 2 hours without any notification before being known that they had rejected my insurance again because "It was expired". The @@@@? The insurance was brand new.Now because Uber keeps moving the goal posts and keeps rejecting my insurance scan because of bullshit technicalities, I can't work. I have called them like 5 times now, and it's the same bullshit. "


Go to GLH with document.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Someone will be along soon to suggest GLH.
Stand-by, and thx u for ur patience ✔

Elevator music ??????? ?. ?????


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

GLH man. What RU doing dealing with Support?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> Someone will be along soon to suggest GLH.
> Stand-by, and thx u for ur patience ✔
> 
> Elevator music ??????? ?. ?????


You got in a bit late

Had a similar problem. Took 10 minutes at a green light hub to get it straightened out.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

First 6 weeks driving, was quickly approved by Lyft. Not Uber. Finally went to GLH and they told me that Robert on document is not the same as name Rob. They cleared it up after some mental gymnastics and I was approved that day. What a long strange trip it's been!


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

You have failed this test of whether you have the patience to drive for Uber.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i am glad they are not accepting your insurance .
please do not drive for uber and lose money.
your better then this . why would you work for less then min wage ? 
this job is only good if you want to hide a lot of income tax . and need a lot losses to claim.
to do this to actually make a profit its stupid !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SidVicious said:


> "They did their usual checkup on the car insurance or what not and for the past several times, they rejected it. Called tech support and they said the name on my insurance didn't match the name on my profile [because my insurance uses my middle name], so I had to change the insurance statement where it didn't have the middle name because they had rejected it twice before. These idiots clearly couldn't bother to read that my name was at the bottom of the insurance document, even when we went through the trouble of scanning it.
> 
> When I resubmitted it, I go 2 hours without any notification before being known that they had rejected my insurance again because "It was expired". The @@@@? The insurance was brand new.Now because Uber keeps moving the goal posts and keeps rejecting my insurance scan because of bullshit technicalities, I can't work. I have called them like 5 times now, and it's the same bullshit. "


" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY "!

" NO NEED TO TIP "!


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

SidVicious said:


> "They did their usual checkup on the car insurance or what not and for the past several times, they rejected it. Called tech support and they said the name on my insurance didn't match the name on my profile [because my insurance uses my middle name], so I had to change the insurance statement where it didn't have the middle name because they had rejected it twice before. These idiots clearly couldn't bother to read that my name was at the bottom of the insurance document, even when we went through the trouble of scanning it.
> 
> When I resubmitted it, I go 2 hours without any notification before being known that they had rejected my insurance again because "It was expired". The @@@@? The insurance was brand new.Now because Uber keeps moving the goal posts and keeps rejecting my insurance scan because of bullshit technicalities, I can't work. I have called them like 5 times now, and it's the same bullshit. "


That has happened to me. Are you using Geico?

One time submitted my insurance much earlier than the date the insurance began when they are hassling me to submit. They accepted it only for them to tell me it was out of date. So I had to go back and upload my old insurance and wait until the date that one expired to upload the new one. I lost about an hour or so of work because of that. Luckily I had another rideshare driver app to make up for that. Now I don't bother submitting my new insurance card until at least 5-8 hours before that date begins.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Go to GLH with document.


Hopefully they have a GLH in "Wherever He Damn Well Pleases".

Salt Lake they have closed our GLH. So that is no longer an option here.


----------

